# WinCC flex 2008 - Welche Version?



## knabi (12 Januar 2010)

Moin,

bisher arbeite ich hier mit WinCC flex 2007 in der Standard-Version.

Jetzt habe ich ein fertiges Projekt in WinCC flex 2008 bekommen. Dazu habe ich Flex 2008 installiert und erst mal die Trial-Lizen aktiviert. Wo im Projekt kann ich denn ablesen, welche Lizenz benötigt wird (die Trial ist ja eine Advanced?)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Januar 2010)

Unterscheiden die sich nicht in den unterstützten Geräten? Dann reicht doch die kleinst mögliche Version, oder nicht?


----------



## erzteufele (12 Januar 2010)

die unterschiedlichen versionen geben dir nur mehr funktionen!

mit der advanced kannst du runtime erstellen und hast einen simulator.
zudem gibt es noch ein paar sachen wie versionsverwaltung ... 

was welche version genau macht kann man ja bei S nachlesen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Januar 2010)

Die Runtime brauche ich doch nur, wenn ich es auf einem PC laufen lassen will. Ansonsten geht es auf das Gerät, und welches unterstützt wird hängt doch von der Version (Compact, ..., Advanced) ab.


----------



## Sinix (12 Januar 2010)

In Flexible 2008 kannst du mit rechter Maustaste auf Projekt (im Projektbaum) und dann Objekteigenschaften->Eigenschaften->Projektverlauf die Flexible-Versionen anschauen. Ansonsten wie von den anderen schon geschrieben hat Advanced in der Entwicklungsumgebung mehr Funktionen, ein bestehendes Projekt solltest du auch mit einer Trail-Lizenz aufbekommen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Januar 2010)

Das schreibt Siemens zu den verschiedenen Geräten und Versionen. Deshalb ist doch die Frage, für welches Gerät ist das Projekt? Danach kannst Du die benötigte Version ermitteln.

Aktuelle Version: 
SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 Advanced
SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 Standard
SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 Compact
SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 Micro

*Abhängig vom gewählten Produkt können unterschiedliche Zielsysteme projektiert werden: *

WinCC flexible Micro 
Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro

WinCC flexible Compact 
Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 170, Mobile Panel 177
Basic Panels: KTP 400 Basic, KTP 600 Basic, KTP 1000 Basic, TP 1500 Basic
Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B
Multi Panels 170er Serie: MP 177
C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch/Tasten)

WinCC flexible Standard 
Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 170, Mobile Panel 177, Mobile Panel 277 
Basic Panels: KTP 400 Basic, KTP 600 Basic, KTP 1000 Basic, TP 1500 Basic
Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B,
Panels 270er Serie: TP 270, TP 277, OP 270, OP 277 
Multi Panels 170er Serie: MP 177
Multi Panels 270er Serie: MP 270B, MP 277 
Multi Panels 370er Serie: MP 370, MP 377
C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch/Tasten), C7-636 (Touch/Tasten)

WinCC flexible Advanced 
Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 170, Mobile Panel 177, Mobile Panel 277 
Basic Panels: KTP 400 Basic, KTP 600 Basic, KTP 1000 Basic, TP 1500 Basic
Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B, 
Panels 270er Serie: TP 270, TP 277, OP 270, OP 277 
Multi Panels 170er Serie: MP 177
Multi Panels 270er Serie: MP 270B, MP 277 
Multi Panels 370er Serie: MP 370, MP 377
C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch/Tasten), C7-636 (Touch/Tasten)
Standard PC
SIMATIC Panel PC: Panel PC IL 70, Panel PC IL 77, Panel PC 477/477B, Panel PC 577/577B, Panel PC 670, Panel PC 677/677B, Panel PC 870, Panel PC 877
SIMOTION Panel PC: P012K, P012T, P015K, P015T, PCR, PCR-Touch
SINUMERIK Panel PC: HT8, OP08T, OP010, OP012, TP012, OP015, TP015, OP015A


----------



## knabi (12 Januar 2010)

Ja, danke erst mal. Mit dem von Erzteufele beschrieben Weg bekomme ich angezeigt, daß das Projekt mit WinCC Flex 2007 Version K 1.2.0.4_0.0.0 erstellt wurde und mit WinCC Flex 2008 Version 1.3.1.0_0.0.0 bearbeitet worden ist. Welche Lizenz, sehe ich nicht. 
Das HMI-Gerät ist ein MP 277 10", also sollte das ja dann mit einer Standard-Lizenz funktionieren - dann bräuchte ich meine 2007 Standard nur hochrüsten.
Die TRIAL-Lizenz scheint immer eine Advanced zu sein - wohl, damit auch auf jeden Fall das Projekt zu öfnnen ist.

Viele Grüße

Holger


----------



## erzteufele (12 Januar 2010)

du könntest dir aber auch einfach wenn du dir deine 2007ner version nicht durch die 2008er ersetzen willst...

flex2008 auf einen anderen rechner installieren und dort speichern als version 2007 machen und dann mit flex 2007 bearbeiten!


----------



## santero (11 August 2010)

hallo,

hab da ein ähnliches problem.habe ein projekt bekommen das mir win cc flex 2007 erstellt wurde.ich habe hier win cc flex 2008 sp 1 und kann das projekt nicht mehr öffnen.

öffne ich aus dem simatic manager heraus kommt zwar der ladebalken aber hängt sich dann auf irgendwann.

wenn aus winn cc flex das hmi-projekt öffne sagt er mir:  Projekt.conversion_log.LDF contains errors und winn cc flex has created a correct one.aber wo das correct one seon soll sagt er mir nicht 

also das sagt mir das irgendwas mit den verschiedenen versionen probleme mahct.kann das auch einen einfluss haben welches SP man in seinem XP hat???


----------

